# Weekly Competition 2015-37



## Mike Hughey (Sep 8, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R U F2 R2 U2 R' F U' R U
*2. *R U2 R F U2 F' U R2 F'
*3. *F' U R' U R U2 R U'
*4. *R' U F2 U R' U2 F2 U' R U2
*5. *R2 F2 U2 F' U' F U' F2

*3x3x3*
*1. *D F2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 U2 R' F' D' U L' R2 F' R' B' L2
*2. *L2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 R2 B2 F' L' D' U' R D2 U2 B R2 D U2
*3. *U' B2 D2 U L2 B2 D L2 F2 R2 D L B' D' U L D2 R2 D' R' U2
*4. *R2 B L' B D2 B' U F U' D L' B2 D2 R' B2 R2 B2 R' B2 D2 R'
*5. *R2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 D L2 D2 U' B2 R' U' B2 R2 U2 F' U L U2 F'

*4x4x4*
*1. *B R2 F2 L Rw' R2 Uw2 U2 B' L' D F' R2 Uw U B U' Fw U Fw2 F' Uw Fw' Rw' Fw F R B' Fw Uw' U2 Fw2 L' R D L2 U2 Rw2 R' D'
*2. *U2 L' B' Uw' L2 D' Fw Rw U' R B' Fw' U' Rw' Uw' F2 D Rw' D' Fw D Uw2 Fw' L2 D2 Rw2 U2 L2 Fw' Uw' Rw2 Uw L Rw B2 Fw Rw U' Fw' R'
*3. *Uw' F2 D2 R' D L2 Rw2 F L Rw2 R2 Uw L2 Rw R' B' Uw B Uw Fw' R B R F2 D B Rw' F2 R' B' Fw' F' Rw F Uw2 U R' Uw' R2 F'
*4. *B D2 L2 Rw' D B' Rw U2 R2 B' D2 U' Rw2 U B R' Fw' Uw2 L' Rw2 U Rw' Uw R2 Fw2 D B2 U' Fw' D Uw2 U L F R2 F' Rw2 Uw' U' R
*5. *Rw2 F U' F D Rw2 R2 Uw2 U2 F' D R B Rw2 F D2 L2 D2 Uw Rw' Uw2 B' D Rw2 R U Rw U' F' L Rw' R B2 D U2 B' Fw' F2 Uw' Fw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *L Bw Lw2 Dw' L F' U2 Lw Rw Dw2 Lw Bw2 Fw Lw B2 F D2 Lw' D2 Dw2 Bw Fw2 Lw2 R' D2 U2 L Lw' Bw2 R' Bw2 Fw' Rw F L2 Rw B2 R Uw' B' Uw2 Bw Fw2 F2 Rw' Dw2 L2 Lw2 D' Lw2 B F2 Dw' B' Bw' Fw F L Fw2 Rw2
*2. *Bw' U L Uw Bw2 D Dw Uw R B' F' Dw' R2 D F' D Uw L Rw2 Fw' L R' Fw2 U Bw2 Dw' B' Rw2 B' D2 Rw' B' L' Rw2 Dw L' B2 Bw' F' L2 Fw' Rw U2 Bw2 Fw' R' F D2 F2 R B' F2 L R2 U2 L2 Fw Uw Lw B2
*3. *Lw Dw2 F2 Rw Uw U' F2 L2 Dw2 Uw' L R Dw2 Uw' U2 L D' Rw2 F Uw' Rw2 F2 Rw Uw' R' D F2 Uw Fw' F2 R' D' U' Rw R' U2 L R2 Uw Bw' Fw F' D2 Dw Uw2 U' Bw2 Dw' Uw Rw' Dw Lw U B' Dw U2 B' Bw Rw Fw
*4. *Lw' Rw2 Dw' Uw Fw' L2 Uw' U F' Dw L Bw2 U' F' Uw' U L' Lw Fw2 F2 Rw' U Fw2 Dw' R' Fw2 U R' Dw2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 Rw2 D' Uw B2 L Fw F2 D R' Bw Rw' D2 F2 R2 Fw Dw2 B' D' U' F' L D U2 L' Fw' Rw F R
*5. *Rw' R B Bw2 Fw F' Uw B' Bw' U' Fw Dw2 Uw' Rw2 D' Dw Fw D2 U F' Rw2 Fw' Uw2 R2 Dw' Uw U B2 Bw2 U Fw' Rw' R' F2 Rw2 R' B' D2 Uw' R' U2 Bw2 U L2 Bw Uw Lw2 Rw' Fw Dw2 Rw2 D U Bw2 Dw2 Fw U Lw Uw' Rw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2R' 2D 3F2 2L' 3R' 3F L2 2F 2L F' 3R 2R2 F2 D2 3R U2 2L R 3U R 2B2 L2 2R2 R2 B L' 2D2 3U 3F' 2L 3R2 2R2 3F2 2F2 U2 3R2 R' 3U' 2B' D' 3U2 U2 3F2 F2 L' 2L2 B R 3F 2D2 2L2 2F' R 2B2 3R' 2R2 R' D2 U2 3R 2R' U2 2B2 3F 3U F L2 2B2 2R' 2U'
*2. *B 3U 2R2 3U' 3R B' 2L2 U R' F2 D2 B' L' 2R2 3U' 3F' D 2D' 3F 2L 2D2 3R 2B 2R' 2F2 3U2 2U U2 F U L' R 3U 2U R2 D' L2 B 3F2 2L2 3R 2R' B' 2F L' D 2R' 3F 2F 2U 2L' 2D2 3R2 3U L2 2U' U' 3R2 2U2 2F 3U 2B F2 D' 3U 2U 2B 2L 2U 3R
*3. *2R2 R2 2B 2F' 3U' 3R2 R2 F' 3R' B' 3F' 3U' 3R 2D2 B2 3R2 B' 2D' 2B 2F' 2U' 2F 2L B D' 2D2 3F' 2F' R 2U' U2 F2 3R2 2B F' L2 2B 2R 2B' L' 2L2 B2 D 3F2 L 3R' 2B 2L' R D 2D 3F' F2 D' 2B' D 2B L' 2U B2 L' 2D2 2B R2 2B2 3F2 2D2 L' 3U2 2B
*4. *L' 2D B2 L' 2F D U 2B2 2U 2B' 3F2 2D 3U' 2L 3R R2 F2 2D2 3R D 3U' 2U 3F 2R' 2U' 3R' D' U2 L' 2F L2 2R B 3U U2 R' 3U 2B2 F' U' B L' 3R2 F2 2R' 2D' R' 3F' 2U2 U 3R D2 U 2L' 2R' R' 2B 2F' L' 2D' U' 2B 3F2 2R2 2U U L 2L2 D 3U2
*5. *3R' 2R R 2F D 3F2 3U2 3F2 2F2 D 3U U2 F2 D R' 2U' L 3U' B' 3F 3R' 2U' 2R' 2B2 3R2 2R2 2B2 D2 R' D 2B 3U U' F 3U R D2 2U2 R' 2F2 3R2 B2 3U2 3R2 F D 2L R' 2U 2R' 3F 2L' 2B' 2R D' 3F2 2U B2 3F' 2F2 2D' 3U' L' 2L2 B F2 3R 2D R' 3F'

*7x7x7*
*1. *R' 2D' F' 2D 2R U' 3F R F2 2D L2 2R R' 3D' 2U F2 3U2 2B2 3B 3U2 2F2 2L' 2U 3F' U2 2B 3B2 3F' L' 2L2 2R' D 2D' 3F2 L' R 3B 2D2 3U B' 2D 2F L 2L2 3R2 3B 3F2 U 2L 3U2 3R' R B 3B 3L2 3D' 2L 3U' 3L2 3R2 3U2 3R 3B2 2R 2D2 2F2 D2 2B2 2L 2B2 3D' U2 B' 3R' 2R2 R2 2U' R2 3U F2 3U 2F' 2D' 3R2 2U 2F2 3U' L 2F' U2 3B2 3F' 2L 2D' 2L' 3R2 R B2 2R' U2
*2. *B 2F2 3U 2F' 2D2 3U U2 L 2L2 3L 2R' 3D 2U 2F' F' 2L R' 2U' 3R' U 3F 3L D2 3B2 3L2 3R' U2 2F2 D 3U' R2 2B2 2D 2L 2R R' 3D2 F 2L' R' D' 3B' 3U2 2R' B' 2F F2 2R' R 3D 3U U 3F' L 2F U' 3B' 3D' U 3R2 3B2 U2 L 3B2 2F2 3R2 D 2R2 2F D2 B2 D2 2B 2R' B2 F2 3R 2F2 2U' 3B 2F U' 3F' 2D' 3R 3U2 L2 3U L 3L' B' 2F U 2F' 2R' D' 2F L2 3R2 R
*3. *L' F' D' 2F' F2 R2 F L' 3R' 2R2 B 3D 3U' 3L' B' 2R2 F 2L2 F L' 2L' 2B 3B2 3F' 2U B' 3B L 2R2 2D' 2U' 2B' 3L' 2B' 3L R 3U 2U' 2B2 3B' F2 2D 3D 3L2 R' B' 3B' F L 2R2 U' 3F' F2 2R' R2 3F 2F' R B D2 2U2 L' 3B' U 2B' D 2L 3L' 3F F2 2U2 U2 2F 3L 3B2 F 3R2 D' 3B' D2 3B' 3F2 R B 2D2 2R2 D 2L2 3L 2D 3F' 2F 3R 2F2 R D' 3U 2U L' U
*4. *3F2 L R 2U 2R2 3B2 3R' 3U2 2L 3L2 3R 2D2 3D2 U2 B2 3R D2 2B2 3B' 2R 3D' 2L' R2 B' 2L2 2F' L' 3L2 R 3U L U2 3L 2D2 U2 L 2B' L 2L' 2U U 2B 2L 3L2 F' 3L D 2D 3D 2B2 3D' 2U2 2B2 L 2R2 R2 3F 2L2 3R' 2D2 L R 3D2 U2 2L' 3R2 3U2 3R2 2B' 3B' U2 3R B' R' D 3B 3F' D' R' 3B 2R' R2 2F D 3B2 2U 3F2 2R' 3D2 2B' 3L2 2B' 2U 3L2 2B2 D 3D B 2R R2
*5. *3R 3B 3F 2F' U B 2B F' 2L2 3R' 2R 2U' R2 2F L' 2F' 2U' U 3L' 2D' 3B' 3R 2D 2U 3L D F' R' 3F 2R' U B' D' 2U L2 2B2 L R' D L2 2R2 2F2 L2 D2 3D2 L' 2R' 2B2 2F 2U2 2L' 3R' U' 2B 2L' F2 L2 2R' R2 2D2 3L2 2R' 3B 2D' 3U' B L R' 3D' 3U2 2F2 D' 3D' 3L' 3R2 B2 R 2B2 2F' U B2 2F' F' 3R' 3D2 2U2 F' 2D' 2B2 2U' U2 2B U' 2B 3R 2D' U L' 2L2 2F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R' F R F2 U2 F' U2 R' U
*2. *U2 F2 R U R' F R'
*3. *F U F2 R F' U2 F U2 R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L D2 F2 R F2 D2 U2 R' B2 U2 R D' R' F R2 B' R' D' L2 D2 F'
*2. *B F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B' U2 F' U2 B2 R B2 U2 L F' R' D' U' F' L
*3. *U' L2 D B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U F2 U2 B' U' R' D' F2 R' F L' R U2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L Rw F2 Uw' Rw2 R2 D2 Uw2 U F2 D2 Fw' R' Uw U2 L Uw B2 Rw' R2 D2 F Rw' B2 Fw' R F' L Fw2 F Uw' B' D U F U2 B2 L F R
*2. *L' D F' L F R' Fw Uw B2 Fw Uw B Rw D' Rw' R Fw U F U' R' Fw2 U2 B2 Uw2 U Fw F Uw2 L Rw R Fw F Rw D Fw' F2 Uw U
*3. *D2 U' B2 Fw' D2 U2 R' D2 Uw2 U2 B D' Uw' B2 Uw' U2 R U L' U B' U' F' Rw Uw R' B2 U B' F Rw D2 Uw2 F' Uw' Fw U B' Fw L

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 Fw2 F' L D Fw2 F2 L2 F R' F' Dw2 L2 Bw2 U2 Rw' R' Dw' U B2 Bw Fw' F Dw' B' Bw' Lw' R Bw' L2 Rw R2 Fw2 D Uw U' B Lw2 R Fw D' Dw2 Uw2 U2 Bw' Uw B Lw' Rw' D2 Uw2 U L' Uw2 Bw2 Lw D2 Uw F Uw'
*2. *R2 D Uw F' D' B' Bw F2 Rw2 D' Dw2 Uw2 B Lw2 Bw' L Rw R' D2 L2 Rw Dw' R' B2 Bw2 Fw2 F Uw2 U' F D Bw Fw2 Rw2 F' Rw Fw D L2 Bw2 Dw Fw' L2 Rw Uw' R2 F R U2 Lw R2 Dw' F2 Lw2 Dw2 Uw' B' Bw D2 Fw'
*3. *U2 Fw2 F2 L Uw' U' L' Lw' Rw F2 Dw' R2 F' Uw' B' L' Bw Fw' Dw' U F2 R Dw' Uw B2 F2 Dw' Uw' Fw' U2 R U' L Lw2 Uw' U' F' U' Rw2 Bw2 L Lw2 Rw R' F' Dw2 L' Uw2 F Lw R2 Dw' B Rw Uw2 Rw R Fw D' L2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' U R2 D 3F' 3U2 B' 2B2 2F' 2L2 D' 2D2 2L B' 2B D 3U' 2R 3F' F D' 2D' B F 3U 3R 2B 2D' 3U2 2U U2 2L R' 2U' 2F' 3R 2R2 2B2 3R 3F 2D' 2L2 2F' U 3R' R2 2D 3F' D 3U' 2U' U' 2F 2L' 2U2 2F2 R' 2U2 3F2 2L2 2R' R' 3U' 2U L' 2B' 2U2 3R 2D2 2R2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 2D2 3D2 B' 2U2 2B 2L' 3R' U' 2F 2L2 R 2D2 3L' 2B R2 2B 2D' U2 3F' D2 2U2 2F 3L2 3D2 U2 3F' 3D 2U' 3L2 3U' U' B2 R 3D 3L' 3R 2U' 2B2 2U R 3B2 3F' 3D' 3B2 L2 B 2R' R F2 3U' U2 3L' B 2D 2L' 3D' 3L' D2 3F' 3U' U 3B2 2F' L2 F' U 2B2 2L' 3R 2B2 3B2 L2 2L2 F 3U2 2B2 2R 3U' 3R' F' 2R' D L' 2L B2 2F' F' L 3R' 2F' D' 2D2 2B 3F2 3L2 3U 2B D 2B'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F2 L2 D F2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 F L' R2 B R2 F2 U' R' B' F2
*2. *R2 D' B2 U B2 L2 D' U2 R2 B2 U2 B D2 U' F R' B U' L2 D2 U'
*3. *B U2 F R2 B' D2 B2 D2 F' L2 B' L R2 F U R U' L' R' D F2
*4. *F2 D L2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 U B R2 D R2 D U2 B R U B
*5. *F2 D2 B L2 D2 F' R2 D2 B' D2 F' L F' D U2 F2 D2 B R2 B
*6. *D2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 D R' D' U2 F R2 D2 U2 B L B2 U'
*7. *F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R U2 L U2 L2 B' L U' L U F' D R' U' F'
*8. *F' B2 U' B R' B' L2 F L D' L U2 D2 L2 D2 B2 U2 D2 L F2 D2
*9. *B2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 R' U2 L F2 D B U' B L R2 U' F2 L2 D
*10. *L2 D' R2 D L2 D U2 R2 B2 U' R2 B U' B2 U' R F' L F2 L' U
*11. *D F2 D L2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 D L2 F' U' L' U B D2 L D2 B2
*12. *R2 B' R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F' D' F' D2 L' D' U' R B2 R D
*13. *U2 D2 F U' B2 D2 R F' U R2 B' U2 B D2 L2 D2 F' D2 F
*14. *L' F B U2 B U' D B D2 L' U2 B2 U2 R2 U L2 D R2 U L2 U2
*15. *U2 L2 R2 F L2 D2 B R2 U2 F2 U' L D B' D L2 D2 U2 L D' F'
*16. *D' R2 F2 D2 U' R2 U F2 D F2 D' B D' U2 R2 F R' U' F2 L' B2
*17. *B2 R2 B2 D F2 D F2 L2 D2 B' L' F U' R' B' L U B2 U'
*18. *U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B R2 B D2 B' U2 L' D2 L2 R' D F' U' L' R F'
*19. *F2 U2 F2 D2 L D2 B2 L2 F2 L' R2 D' L' F' D L2 U2 F L' F2 R'
*20. *L2 R2 F R2 U2 L2 R2 F U2 R2 F2 L' D' L2 D2 L D2 F' L R F'
*21. *L2 F2 U R2 F2 U' F2 D2 U' L2 F2 L' B F L D2 F U L' D2
*22. *F' R U L2 U2 F' L2 D' B' L' D2 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 U F2 D' F2 U2
*23. *F' L F2 B' D R L2 B2 U' L' F2 D F2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 D F2
*24. *U2 B2 U2 B' U2 R2 B2 L2 F' D2 R2 D' L' U2 L' B U2 L' B F' R'
*25. *F2 D2 F' U2 L2 B2 D2 F' D2 U2 L2 D' F' L B U' F' U2 L' F' R2
*26. *L2 F' L2 R2 F D2 B' F2 U2 F2 L2 D' R D2 U2 B F' U' R2 D B
*27. *F U D B2 R' F2 U F' B L' U2 F L2 F U2 F2 D2 R2 F D2 L2
*28. *B R D2 F2 B' R U' F2 R2 F U L2 B2 U' R2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2
*29. *F2 D R' U' F U' R' B' L' B' D2 R2 B2 L2 B D2 R2 U2 D2 B
*30. *F2 D2 U2 R' F2 D2 L B2 U2 L2 B D' R2 F' L' R2 D' F D' F2
*31. *B U2 F' L2 R2 U2 B R2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 D' F' U2 B' U' R' D'
*32. *U B2 U' L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U' B L' D' L2 B' U2 B' D' B' D
*33. *L2 F R2 B' L2 B L2 F2 D2 U2 R2 D' L2 R' B2 U' F' L' R D2 U2
*34. *F2 D R2 B2 D' B2 D' U2 L2 R2 U' B U2 L B U2 R D' U2 R2 B2
*35. *D2 R2 U2 F' R2 D2 B' F' R2 U2 F2 L' U F2 U2 R2 D' L U' B' D'
*36. *L2 D B2 U' B2 D L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B R' D' R U' F R' U2 F2 U'
*37. *R2 D' L2 B2 R2 U B2 F2 D' B2 D B' U' R2 D L F U' F2 R' B
*38. *D2 R2 F2 D R' F' R' U' R L2 D2 F' U2 R2 L2 F L2 B U2 B'
*39. *R2 U2 L2 D L2 D B2 D' B2 U' L B' L R' F D' L2 B' U2 L B
*40. *U' B2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 U' B' D' F2 U2 R' B U2 L U' L U'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D' F2 U F2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' F L' F2 R' B L2 F' D' F
*2. *L2 D U2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 B' L R' F D' B' R2 U' B2 R' U
*3. *R2 D2 B' R2 L' F' R U' F R D2 F2 R L F2 B2 R D2 F2
*4. *F D2 F2 L2 B R D' B2 R F2 U2 B2 U R2 U2 D F2 B2 L2 D
*5. *R F' R U' D B2 L D L D2 B' D2 F' D2 R2 B D2 R2 B D2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 U2 B2 U L2 U2 B F' D' R' F L D R B2
*2. *U2 B' D2 F' D2 F D2 B2 L2 F U2 R B' F2 D B L' D2 L'
*3. *U L2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 D' B L' F U2 F2 R B F' L' U
*4. *D2 R U2 F' B' R F' D' B' U' R2 U F2 B2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 D
*5. *D' L' B' D' R B2 U R B' R U2 F2 L2 U D2 F2 U B2 U R2 L2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 D U F2 U' B' F2 D U' F' L2 D' F2 U' L
*2. *R2 U F2 R2 D2 U' F2 U' F2 U' R2 B' L2 F' R2 D' B2 L B2 U R
*3. *L' F' D2 R D' L F U R' B2 U2 R' L2 U2 L' B2 D2 B2 R2
*4. *U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U2 B2 D' F L F2 U' L R B F L2 D
*5. *L2 F2 D2 L U2 F2 L F2 D2 L R2 D' F2 D' R' B2 F' U B' R B

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 L2 D' U' L2 U' F2 L2 B2 L B D' R F2 L' B D B D B'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' U' R' U F2 U R
*3. *R2 B' L2 U2 F2 D2 B' R2 B2 D2 F2 D' L B F' R D2 F U2 L2
*4. *D' L2 D L' B2 Fw2 F2 D Rw' Fw' Rw D2 Rw D2 Uw' U2 Rw Uw' U Rw2 B' Rw' Uw' Fw F' D B Fw2 L Rw' D U Rw2 Uw2 U2 L' Fw F2 Rw U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' R' U' F' R2 F' U2 F' U2
*3. *L D2 R F B2 U' D' B D' R U' L2 D R2 D' F2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2
*4. *B D2 L2 Fw2 D' Rw2 B' D F' D2 B2 F L U2 L' Rw' Fw' Uw R2 F2 Rw2 R D2 B Fw' L2 F' D L Rw' D2 Uw2 L D' Uw' U2 R2 Fw2 Rw' Uw'
*5. *B' Dw B L2 Lw' B' L' Bw L2 Fw Lw R2 Uw U2 R2 D Fw Uw' L' Fw' D Uw L' Fw Lw Bw D Lw' Dw2 U' Bw' Lw2 R2 Fw U Lw2 B F' Lw2 Rw' R2 D' B' Fw' L2 Fw' R' Dw' U Rw' F D F D' U' R2 Bw' F' U R2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=1 / dUdU u=-5,d=0 / ddUU u=1,d=5 / UdUd u=-5,d=-5 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=2 / dUUU
*2. *UUdd u=3,d=-3 / dUdU u=6,d=-2 / ddUU u=6,d=1 / UdUd u=3,d=0 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=1 / dddd
*3. *UUdd u=0,d=6 / dUdU u=-3,d=0 / ddUU u=4,d=3 / UdUd u=-2,d=1 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-4 / dddd
*4. *UUdd u=6,d=4 / dUdU u=-5,d=6 / ddUU u=1,d=-2 / UdUd u=5,d=-2 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=5 / UUdU
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=6 / dUdU u=-4,d=-2 / ddUU u=0,d=0 / UdUd u=5,d=6 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=2 / UddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' U R' B L U' L' R' B l' r' b
*2. *U' R L U' L' U' R L' l r u
*3. *U' R' B R L' B' L l u'
*4. *U L' R U' B' R' U b'
*5. *L' U R L R U B L' l r' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, 5) / (-2, -2) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (0, 1) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -4)
*2. *(0, -1) / (4, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, 1) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 4) / (-2, 0) /
*3. *(1, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (0, 3) / (-4, 0) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (0, 4) / (-4, 2)
*4. *(0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, 4) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (4, 0) / (4, 0)
*5. *(-2, -3) / (-1, -4) / (1, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (-2, -5) / (-4, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *L U R U' U D' U L' R' D' U'
*2. *U' L' D' R' L D' L' R U' D' U'
*3. *L U D' U' R U' R' L' D' U'
*4. *U R D R D U' U D' U' D' U'
*5. *R' D U' L U D' U D U' D' U'


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Sep 8, 2015)

2x2 : (7.14), 6.97, 4.44, 5.11, (4.27) = 5.51
3x3 : (12.48), (17.36), 16.98, 13.07, 15.95 = 15.33
Pyraminx : 6.49, 7.31, 6.30, (5.94), (8.01) = 6.70
Square-1 : (1:17.37), 53.74, 42.62, (39.73), 47.32 = 47.89
Skewb : 7.32, 6.36, 8.41, (8.94), (4.53) = 7.36


----------



## Lili Martin (Sep 8, 2015)

2x2 : 15.82, (9.28), 12.92, (34.04), 9.33 = 12.69
3x3 : 46.15, 44.87, 45.64, (39.67), (48.40) = 45.55
4x4 : 3:51.15, (4:07.34), (3:36.61), 3:58.16, 3:50.82 = 3:53.38
Pyraminx : (31.65), 23.64, 23.83, (23.08), 26.29 = 24.59
Skewb : (8.63), 15.11, 12.92, 12.83, (18.91) = 13.62


----------



## nurdyne (Sep 10, 2015)

3x3 : 17.76, (21.27), 20.34, (17.36), 21.12 = 19.57


----------



## Reprobate (Sep 10, 2015)

*2x2* - 32.58, 19.87, 30.66, 13.94, 25.43 = *25.32*
*3x3* - 45.83, 41.55, 40.90, (33.26), (DNF), 33.60 = *38.68*
*4x4* - 1:57.59, (2:14.84), 2:02.21, 1:39.82, (1:33.92) = *1:53.21*
*5x5* - 2:50.79, 2:52.11, (3:33.05), 2:39.19, (2:31.16) = *2:47.36*
*6x6* - 5:35.77, (4:49.00), (5:42.32), 5:24.56, 4:58.36 = *5:19.56*
*7x7* - (7:32.62), 7:47.68, 7:41.90, 7:33.20, (7:57.74) = *7:40.93*
*3x3OH* - 1:34.32, 1:34.80, (1:13.24), (1:44.70), 1:20.17 = *1:29.76*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay* -* 3:04.54*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay - 5:34.08*


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 11, 2015)

*2X2X2: *9.09 9.24 (9.44) 8.74 (7.39) = *9.02*
*3X3X3:* 20.07 (23.17) 20.65 (16.71) 17.48 = *19.40*
*4X4X4:* (1:52.68) 1:44.72 1:33.13 1:51.09 (1:29.80) = * 1:42.98* // PB single and average!


----------



## pyr14 (Sep 11, 2015)

clock: 12.90, 12.34, 16.47, 15.71, 11.90 = 13.65


----------



## ethanancell (Sep 12, 2015)

*3x3: *16.03, 16.64, 16.45, 27.42, 16.88 = 16.66


----------



## Dene (Sep 12, 2015)

*3x3:* (14.12), 17.59, (17.83), 13.35, 15.19 = 15.63
*4x4:* (47.87), 52.09, 57.29, 54.54, (1:01.60) = 54.64
*5x5:* 1:37.57, 1:27.90, (1:47.66), (1:23.21), 1:34.91 = 1:33.46
*6x6:* 3:09.15, (2:53.72), 3:09.29, 2:59.80, (3:21.90) = 3:06.08
*7x7:* (3:58.99), 4:11.13, 4:07.05, 4:35.71, (4:43.32) = 4:17.96
*OH:* 32.30, (23.82), 24.48, 29.87, (34.60) = 28.88
*Megaminx:* 2:09.74, 2:04.41, (2:00.99), (2:11.55), 2:11.48 = 2:08.54

Well I have absolutely no idea where some of those results came from... 47 4x4?! 1:23 5x5?! sub4 7x7?!?!?!

Gee wizz.


----------



## h2f (Sep 13, 2015)

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 3/9 in 57:30, DNF


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Sep 13, 2015)

*2x2*: 5.48 (5.81) (2.18) 4.05 4.92 = 4.82
*3x3*: (25.68) 21.57 18.98 (18.53) 23.80 = 21.45


----------



## TheSixthSide (Sep 14, 2015)

*2x2*: 3.88, 6.21, 4.69, (6.94), (3.85) = *4.92*
*3x3*: 14.51, 16.24, 17.32, (12.22), (18.99) = *16.02*
*4x4*: 1:08.87, (1:07.28), 1:11.85, 1:08.69, (1:15.66) = *1:09.80*
*6x6*: 6:05.60, 6:05.69, 6:17.15, (5:29.49), (7:11.91) = *6:09.14*
*3x3OH*: (39.63), 33.05, (26.67), 34.26, 29.67 = *33.32*
*2-4 Relay*: *1:39.60*
*Pyraminx*: 14.46, 16.30, (22.08), (10.25), 11.12 = *13.96*
*Skewb*: (19.79), (13.53), 15.88, 13.76, 14.97 = *14.87*


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 15, 2015)

Wait for me!!!!!!!
FT: 4:16.89, 5:36.31, 5:04.64, 4:01.99, 4:55.08 = 4:45.54 ao5
7x7: 11:01.48, 10:10.05, 11:11.05, 8:57.44 (WAAAAAT), 10:17.01 = 10:29.51 ao5.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 15, 2015)

Reprobate said:


> *3x3* - 45.83, 41.55, 40.90, (33.26), (DNF), 33.60 = *38.68*



That is six times for 3x3?? I will use the five first (including the DNF)
until you tell me how it should be.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 15, 2015)

Results then: rather close contest, congrats to Iggy, cuberKid and qaz

*2x2x2*(31)

 2.40 Iggy
 2.64 Owczar
 3.08 Isaac Lai
 3.19 Petro Leum
 3.29 cuberkid10
 3.34 qaz
 3.42 WACWCA
 3.42 G2013
 3.93 Raptor56
 4.06 Cale S
 4.09 pantu2000
 4.21 hssandwich
 4.45 ichcubegern
 4.61 YouCubing
 4.82 ViliusRibinskas
 4.93 TheSixthSide
 5.01 FaLoL
 5.09 SuperDuperCuber
 5.51 bacyril
 5.82 CyanSandwich
 5.97 nevinscph
 6.32 Kenneth Svendson
 6.63 LostGent
 7.19 Schmidt
 7.37 h2f
 8.72 arbivara
 9.02 MarcelP
 9.36 1davey29
 12.69 Lili Martin
 14.61 MatsBergsten
 25.32 Reprobate
*3x3x3 *(39)

 10.02 Iggy
 10.15 Petro Leum
 10.73 Owczar
 10.75 cuberkid10
 11.51 Isaac Lai
 11.64 hssandwich
 11.68 qaz
 11.99 Raptor56
 12.60 pantu2000
 12.64 FaLoL
 12.68 JustinTimeCuber
 12.79 G2013
 12.94 ichcubegern
 13.43 WACWCA
 15.19 nevinscph
 15.26 LostGent
 15.33 bacyril
 15.63 Dene
 15.70 CyanSandwich
 16.02 TheSixthSide
 16.08 Cale S
 16.53 Scruggsy13
 16.66 ethanancell
 16.78 Kenneth Svendson
 17.04 fourthreesix
 19.08 evileli
 19.40 MarcelP
 19.74 nurdyne
 20.43 Sergeant Baboon
 20.99 SuperDuperCuber
 21.45 ViliusRibinskas
 23.83 Schmidt
 27.53 YouCubing
 28.45 1davey29
 28.51 h2f
 34.85 arbivara
 39.37 MatsBergsten
 42.76 Reprobate
 45.55 Lili Martin
*4x4x4*(24)

 43.61 Iggy
 45.66 cuberkid10
 48.14 FaLoL
 49.94 qaz
 50.60 ichcubegern
 51.47 nevinscph
 52.58 Raptor56
 54.64 Dene
 55.31 Isaac Lai
 56.44 WACWCA
 57.64 G2013
 59.58 Cale S
 1:09.80 TheSixthSide
 1:11.26 Kenneth Svendson
 1:15.52 CyanSandwich
 1:19.77 evileli
 1:20.40 Sergeant Baboon
 1:24.92 h2f
 1:30.28 Schmidt
 1:42.98 MarcelP
 1:49.20 YouCubing
 1:53.21 Reprobate
 2:07.63 MatsBergsten
 3:53.38 Lili Martin
*5x5x5*(14)

 1:30.92 qaz
 1:33.22 ichcubegern
 1:33.46 Dene
 1:41.59 Raptor56
 1:41.93 cuberkid10
 1:43.33 Cale S
 1:47.01 nevinscph
 2:24.54 Kenneth Svendson
 2:28.01 evileli
 2:43.11 CyanSandwich
 2:47.36 Reprobate
 3:09.94 YouCubing
 3:29.89 h2f
 4:33.85 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(9)

 3:06.08 Dene
 3:44.38 nevinscph
 4:42.88 cuberkid10
 5:02.45 Kenneth Svendson
 5:11.38 evileli
 5:19.56 Reprobate
 5:32.45 CyanSandwich
 6:01.00 YouCubing
 6:09.48 TheSixthSide
*7x7x7*(5)

 4:17.96 Dene
 5:36.13 nevinscph
 7:40.93 Reprobate
 7:50.44 Kenneth Svendson
10:29.51 YouCubing
*3x3 one handed*(22)

 15.31 Petro Leum
 19.79 ichcubegern
 20.55 Iggy
 20.61 Lapinsavant
 23.94 pantu2000
 24.15 hssandwich
 24.99 cuberkid10
 25.11 qaz
 25.56 Isaac Lai
 28.88 Dene
 32.33 TheSixthSide
 32.66 WACWCA
 32.78 nevinscph
 33.69 fourthreesix
 35.43 Raptor56
 38.52 Kenneth Svendson
 38.94 G2013
 42.35 Cale S
 46.90 h2f
 55.68 arbivara
 1:00.68 YouCubing
 1:29.76 Reprobate
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:05.23 Cale S
 1:17.52 Kenneth Svendson
 4:45.54 YouCubing
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 5.10 Owczar
 10.18 hssandwich
 12.04 Iggy
 26.24 MatsBergsten
 34.05 nevinscph
 35.40 h2f
 47.96 ichcubegern
 50.02 Isaac Lai
 1:02.80 Sergeant Baboon
 DNF cuberkid10
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(10)

 30.51 Iggy
 42.85 Cale S
 57.10 qaz
 1:01.58 kamilprzyb
 1:08.39 fourthreesix
 1:18.76 ichcubegern
 1:45.84 nevinscph
 4:07.92 WACWCA
 DNF h2f
 DNF MatsBergsten
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 3:03.30 Cale S
 6:29.10 MatsBergsten
 DNF h2f
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF Iggy
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

 5:26.70 Cale S
11:17.59 MatsBergsten
 DNF kamilprzyb
 DNF h2f
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(3)

12/13 (38:42)  kamilprzyb
6/6 (27:04)  MatsBergsten
3/9 (57:30)  h2f
*3x3 Match the scramble*(1)

 45.36 qaz
*2-3-4 Relay*(14)

 1:00.80 Iggy
 1:03.64 cuberkid10
 1:08.93 Raptor56
 1:14.06 ichcubegern
 1:16.87 qaz
 1:18.00 Isaac Lai
 1:23.34 Kenneth Svendson
 1:25.00 WACWCA
 1:29.89 nevinscph
 1:39.60 TheSixthSide
 1:56.59 h2f
 2:13.45 Sergeant Baboon
 2:42.21 YouCubing
 3:04.54 Reprobate
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 2:42.89 qaz
 2:44.74 ichcubegern
 2:47.06 cuberkid10
 3:04.27 Raptor56
 3:16.85 nevinscph
 3:25.00 WACWCA
 4:18.66 Kenneth Svendson
 5:34.08 Reprobate
 6:01.71 h2f
 6:40.28 YouCubing
*Magic*(1)

 1.51 Raptor56
*Master Magic*(1)

 3.53 Raptor56
*Skewb*(13)

 3.93 Isaac Lai
 4.39 Cale S
 4.99 hssandwich
 6.02 Iggy
 6.41 pantu2000
 7.36 bacyril
 7.47 qaz
 7.90 cuberkid10
 10.51 SuperDuperCuber
 11.34 YouCubing
 13.62 Lili Martin
 14.87 TheSixthSide
 16.37 WACWCA
*Clock*(5)

 8.24 qaz
 13.62 Kenneth Svendson
 13.65 pyr14
 15.81 YouCubing
 24.84 arbivara
*Pyraminx*(19)

 3.82 Isaac Lai
 4.03 Iggy
 4.34 hssandwich
 5.44 cuberkid10
 5.51 Cale S
 5.77 pantu2000
 6.06 SuperDuperCuber
 6.45 Raptor56
 6.70 bacyril
 7.26 ichcubegern
 7.34 qaz
 7.74 YouCubing
 9.27 WACWCA
 10.81 CyanSandwich
 11.20 Kenneth Svendson
 13.96 TheSixthSide
 15.39 Schmidt
 16.27 aabhasm
 24.59 Lili Martin
*Megaminx*(8)

 1:42.93 Raptor56
 1:57.15 Isaac Lai
 2:02.73 nevinscph
 2:08.54 Dene
 2:38.15 Petro Leum
 2:45.41 Sergeant Baboon
 3:20.56 YouCubing
 4:21.38 CyanSandwich
*Square-1*(8)

 15.79 Raptor56
 17.85 Iggy
 24.70 hssandwich
 25.07 Cale S
 27.37 qaz
 42.27 cuberkid10
 47.89 bacyril
 50.11 YouCubing
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(13)

23 guusrs
28 Mark Boyanowski
28 ichcubegern
28 uesyuu
28 Attila
29 okayama
33 Wilhelm
34 h2f
38 arbivara
46 nevinscph
48 fourthreesix
55 YouCubing
DNF  CyanSandwich

*Contest results*

212 Iggy
205 cuberkid10
204 qaz
202 ichcubegern
176 Raptor56
175 nevinscph
171 Cale S
170 Isaac Lai
133 hssandwich
126 Kenneth Svendson
126 WACWCA
123 YouCubing
116 Dene
107 CyanSandwich
106 h2f
105 Petro Leum
105 pantu2000
104 MatsBergsten
96 TheSixthSide
86 G2013
85 Owczar
76 FaLoL
69 bacyril
58 Reprobate
55 fourthreesix
52 evileli
50 SuperDuperCuber
45 kamilprzyb
43 Sergeant Baboon
40 arbivara
38 LostGent
36 Schmidt
32 MarcelP
32 JustinTimeCuber
31 ViliusRibinskas
23 guusrs
23 Lapinsavant
22 Attila
22 uesyuu
22 Mark Boyanowski
21 Lili Martin
21 Scruggsy13
20 ethanancell
18 okayama
17 Wilhelm
15 nurdyne
15 1davey29
5 pyr14
4 aabhasm


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 15, 2015)

12th! Better every week


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 15, 2015)

I finally placed!


----------



## Sam N (Sep 16, 2015)

MatsBergsten said:


> That is six times for 3x3?? I will use the five first (including the DNF)
> until you tell me how it should
> 
> Part of me wonders if they were trying to indicate that the 33.26 was a DNF. However, this is just a guess, it's still very unclear why they have 6 times listed.


----------

